# H-pipe



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay so the word on the street is that there isnt a place that mass produces h-pipes for our cars, and that getting one made is the best bet. My question is what size diameter pipe is being used for the crossover. The same size as the rest of the exhaust? What would happen if I went bigger, or smaller, would the resonance change and make it sound terrible? Has anyone built one with a different size pipe for the crossover or are they all the same size?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Usually you would use the same size pipe(2.5 on your '06). Different sizes would probably not change the tone of the exhaust.


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

the purpos of the cross over pipe is to scavage exhaust gases from your engine it helps pull fresh air and fuel mixture into your engine so go with the flow and and keep your pipe
size the same size as I belive that too large will cause turbulance and too small may restrict your exhaust.good luck


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Knelson said:


> the purpos of the cross over pipe is to scavage exhaust gases from your engine it helps pull fresh air and fuel mixture into your engine so go with the flow and and keep your pipe
> size the same size as I belive that too large will cause turbulance and too small may restrict your exhaust.good luck


:agree


----------



## devinsgn (Apr 6, 2007)

do a google search for the stolenfox h pipe. He makes them just cut out your resonator and clamp it on. Its only around $100 bucks.


----------



## Ram Air IV (Jul 30, 2007)

Stolenfox has stop making these, but these a just as good for $94
Billet Prototypes : Custom 05-06 Exhaust H-Pipe


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Ram Air IV said:


> Stolenfox has stop making these, but these a just as good for $94
> Billet Prototypes : Custom 05-06 Exhaust H-Pipe


I bought mine from jamesbiz,the one in the link.The shop that installed it said it was the best H-pipe they had ever installed.Fit perfectly!


----------

